# “Gamers Are Ready” for WWII Games Again Says Rebellion



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*“Gamers Are Ready” for WWII Games Again Says Rebellion*










The PS2 shooter era was dominated by games set during the second world war, but the 2007 release of _Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare_ forever changed the gaming landscape, popularizing a modern setting. While 2005′s _Battlefield 2_ was also modern, _MW _was arguably the landmark moment where publishers began to realize that gamers were becoming tired of WWII. But with_ Sniper Elite V2_ releasing soon, developer Rebellion believes the market is once again ready for second world war games.

Producer Steve Hart was asked by GamerZines whether a WWII-set game was pastiche in this modern dominated generation:_Not at all, I think the market is ready for World War Two. You’ve seen the extra press the likes of Red Orchestra 2 have gotten because all of a sudden WW2 is a breath of fresh air whereas modern conflicts perhaps aren’t._​He continued, when asked why developers have moved on:_I wouldn’t say developers moved on, instead they gave it the respect it needed and said ‘Right, we’ve done that to death, let’s go look at something else.’ It just so happens that our timing for a World War Two game is better than others out there, and gamers are ready for that now. Even better for us is that we’re coming out before perhaps another Call of Duty set during World War Two, as I’m sure we’ll be seeing another one of those at some point._​_Sniper Elite V2_ is out in May, but are you ready for the return of WWII games? Would you want _CoD _to go back to the second world war?

Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope, Call of Duty World At War was my last WWII title this generation. WWII was done and done _well_ for the last two generations but it will be next generation before Im ready again. WWII limits you, modern warfare has greater flexibility in weapons, story and location.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with the limitations of a WWII setting, but let's be honest WWII has been done to death and we need to move on to another war setting.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Frame rates, textures, colors, environmental impact, user interfaces, audio resolution, IMO theres _lots_ that future generation consoles (titles) can improve over existing WWII titles, even if Ive been to the location before. But yeah this generation is maxed out


----------



## janos666 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bad news for me but I guess they calculate with the assumption that most of the players are very young and move forward from gaming fast as they grow up or at least they have short memory, so it's fine to switch between WWII and MW in every few years.

I think WWII game stories are easier to write. You just pick something from a history book and transform it as much as you wish. These stories can be either realistic documentary-like "role plays" or a completely re-imagined fantasy (but based on the history - as we know it from the books...).

It can be a politically sensitive choice to pick a recent real world affair as a base for your MW story, so it's better to stick with fantasy. Of course, you need good imagination for that... but it has the potential to be much better than a documentary from the same WWII event n+1 times.

I personally prefer MW or sci-fy stories but MW stories were better in the last years (considering FPS games - for me, Mass Effect wins over Dragon Age and Skyrim...)


----------

